

PayPal Beats Google Checkout To The Local Payments Market But Will It Work? - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/31/paypal-beats-google-checkout-to-the-local-payments-market-but-will-it-work-tctv/

======
Osiris
Interesting that the article mentions their "new" micropayment option. I've
been using their micropayments system for quite some time now. I sell software
for less than $10, so the micropayment fees save me a lot of money over
traditional fees. In fact, the main reason I use PayPal as my primary payment
method is because of the micropayments fee structure. So far only Amazon
offers similar pricing.

